# Spinning reel set up.



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I just go straight to the lure or to a swivel clip. Never found the need for a leader, plus it saves a swivel/knot from going through my guides.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

A fluorocarbon leader is probably a wise idea. I caught a lot of fish on Spiderwire Fusion with no leader, but a less visible leader is going to pay off when the fish are feeling picky. Regarding length, I start at about 6’ so I have some space to retie a few times without the knot ever needing to be wrapped on the spool. Depending how stained the water is and how picky the fish are, I might use the leader until it is only 18” long. Admittedly, Louisiana redfish weren’t too picky.

Nate


----------



## Michael T (May 18, 2020)

I do not live in or fish Texas but my suggestion is a floro leader, probably 20lb for what you are doing. A buddy tried straight braid, then mono, before deciding to switch to floro because I was out fishing his ass every week.

4-6 feet of 20 pound floro, improved albright, non-slip loop knot and you'll be just fine.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Flouro leader will be better


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

I switched to mono from fluoro. Can’t tell the difference except abrasion resistance is anecdotally proven better with mono. Also significantly cheaper than fluoro. Length is dependent on lure choice. 

Top water 12-24” 
Swimming bait 20-30”
Finesse baits to picky fish 36-48”


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

After doing some research to find a better knot for braid to leader, I found the FG Knot. This might change my mind going forward.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

The FG knot is great, especially for baitcasters where you will reel the knot through the first couple of guides.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

FG knot is the way to go. 15 to 30lb fluoro depending on targeted species, lure, and water clarity. Fluorocarbon sinks, so if you use too long a leader in front of topwater or suspending plugs, the action is affected. I typically don't use more than about 20" on those types of lures. I use 2-3' of leader for soft plastics, but will lengthen that in wintertime clean water.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

MELank said:


> The FG knot is great, especially for baitcasters where you will reel the knot through the first couple of guides.


I still run straight mono on my baitcasters. I’ve flip flopped back and forth for years with braid and mono. I feel like baitcasters require a line that will hold some memory. I’m a man so I’ll admit it, I get the occasional backlash or two in a days time. Mono is much easier to un-fook. 😁


----------



## couillon (Feb 5, 2021)

Fish aren't leader shy here in Louisiana, so I use mono leaders (cheaper than flouro) on any setup that has braid main line. 10 lb suffix 832 to 20 lb trilene big game handles trout and most reds. Step it up to 30lb if I'm targeting bull reds.


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Complete matter of opinion. I fished leaderless for years with no issues other than getting the line wrapped up in the treble hooks on lures. That is really the only reason I use them now. Floro is pretty stiff and tends to not wrap up in the hooks like straight braid will, but mono and co polymer will work just fine too. I use the FG knot 99% of the time for the braid to leader knot. As for length, depends on my rod/lure. My sight casting rod I tend to a run a short leader, 12-18”. Others usually no more than about 24” but it’s not something I measure or put any real effort into. Line Weight.. I generally use 20/20 or 20/15lb (Braid/Leader).


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I run 6-8 feet of flouro, fg knot to braid. I like a long leader cause I tend to trim as the leader gets frayed. Wit the fg knot it runs right through the guides


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

MELank said:


> I switched to mono from fluoro. Can’t tell the difference except abrasion resistance is anecdotally proven better with mono. Also significantly cheaper than fluoro. Length is dependent on lure choice.
> 
> Top water 12-24”
> Swimming bait 20-30”
> Finesse baits to picky fish 36-48”


Believe it’s the other way around—floro is stiffer, and more abrasion resistant than mono. Also, in clear water truly believe it’s less visible than mono of same diameter.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

Miragein said:


> Believe it’s the other way around—floro is stiffer, and more abrasion resistant than mono. Also, in clear water truly believe it’s less visible than mono of same diameter.


This changed my mind. I believed that also, then switched to mono and I lose a lot less fish at the boat due to abrasion fatigue failure. 











They did it again same results. Once fluoro gets abraded it fails similar to ceramic sort of a snapping effect. Mono will continue to stretch and elastically deform before it fails at a lower breaking strength. I compare this to alloy steel vs stainless tensile failures.


----------



## Miragein (Aug 21, 2015)

MELank said:


> This changed my mind. I believed that also, then switched to mono and I lose a lot less fish at the boat due to abrasion fatigue failure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi—wow—go figure. Thanks for that insight!


----------



## Chasin' Tails Rockport (Dec 3, 2018)

All my spinning rods have 6ft of 30lb mono attached to braid with FG knot . I rarely have failure unless we are on oyster.
I fish in Rockport, Tx.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

braid > aprx. 4' fluorocarbon, use an albright knot. (throwing light artificial s up to 5/8oz)

additionally, 
If youre going to use a loop knot to tie your lure on, it would benefit you to learn the "Canoe Man" loop knot, that when tied properly lays the tag end down flat facing aft vs sticking out to the side (picture posted here reminded me),,......helps to eliminate picking up a bunch of debri when working the lure back.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I will suggest mono too, mostly because it seems to hold knots better than fluoro. Thinking mostly of the FG knot. I feel like it "bites" in a little better. This isn't tested or anything, just my gut feeling from trying it both ways, braid>mono and braid>fluoro.


----------



## boyscout (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you all for your helpful insights. I have a much clearer path.

Now to practice the fg knot, and others.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

boyscout said:


> Thank you all for your helpful insights. I have a much clearer path.
> 
> Now to practice the fg knot, and others.


not beating up on the FG, but personally think its overrated.

Albright is fast and super easy to tie, slips through the guides w/no tag problem, etc. ......but there is no room for error, or it will come apart. Couple suggestions, double your braid (reduces chance of cutting through your leader, plus only have to wrap 9 times vs standard 18) and cinch it down evenly, I personally go through the tag ends and standing line twice, cinching.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

Straight braid will cut the shit out of your fingers as well.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Kirc said:


> not beating up on the FG, but personally think its overrated.
> 
> Albright is fast and super easy to tie, slips through the guides w/no tag problem, etc. ......but there is no room for error, or it will come apart. Couple suggestions, double your braid (


i do similar, surgeon loop to double braid down to an Albright type knot. No issues and use the same system all they way up to tarpon/ large sharks.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

12-18 inches of mono, not fluorocarbon, 10lb braid. Use the FG knot. The FG know takes a while to learn how to tie fast, but once you learn you’re done. Best knot from mono to braid hands down. Most of the time you will have the leader and knot outside when you cast but even if the knot goes through the end guide it’s no problem. A 7-7.5 ft medium fast rod is what you want for reds. It needs to be stiff enough to be able to set the hook with soft plastics. I prefer the TFO Pro series but there are many others. I use a high quality reel in the 2500-3000 size. If you really want to perfect your fly rod use, then leave your spinning rods at home. This will force you to get your fly into the strike zone and eventually it will become second nature and comfortable. When I am fishing the floods, I only take fly rods. Most of the other time I will have both.


----------



## ebr (Sep 6, 2019)

Another vote for mono. I used floro for a while but switched back. Mono is so much easier to work with and cheaper.


----------

